# next stop - Vaughan Williams



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Vaughan.Williams.-.Lark.Ascending.-.Janine.Jansen*

From uploader
*I feel like flying~ She's truly amazing. Words won't be able to describe her, just listen to her playing. *

Another version of this wonderfull flying.dreamy piece.
And Janine.Jansen is quite good

youtube comments

*this is so beautiful. So evocative. I love the way it stretches off into infinity at the last note, the way that Janine holds on to it seeming forever.

Can you even imagine what heaven's music will be like?﻿

Amazing how emotionally riveting these sounds are.*﻿


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Vaughan Williams' Flos Campi - Yuri Gandelsman, MSU Chorale and Ad Libitum, conducted by David Rayl*

*Violist Yuri Gandelsman with Michigan State University Chorale and Ad Libitum Chamber Group performing Ralph Vaughan Williams' Flos Campi, Suite for Viola, Chorus and Orchestra.
Recorded live at Plymouth Congregational Church in Lansing Michigan on February 12, 2012.*

There is a dreamy flowerish mood, but also intens length in Vaughan Williams' music that I like.
Brilliant performance with a very present nerve, and the sound is much bether than the picture.

youtube comments

*Really excellent video of a beautiful performance of a ravishing work that should be better known!

Thanks so much for posting this! What a beautiful piece!

This was the most beautiful performance of this piece that I have ever heard! Super Job!!*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Vaughan Williams: A Sea Symphony (BBC Proms 2013 - Sakari Oramo: Conducts)*

*Sally Matthews soprano*

Fantastic vocal symphony with a strong taste of ships and the sea. 
Very strong performance

youtube comments

*And may I add, a marvelous performance! Striking venue- would love to attend an event there!﻿

Hearing this live must feel like being inside the sea itself. A sea of awesome sound and emotion anyway. I can hardly imagine how amazing that experience must be, especially for the singers and musicians. --And Sakari O, he is wonderful to watch! He seems like an intense but a tenderhearted master; his great feelings are contained in his expressions. I love it! Thanks to the BBC Proms (and to you for putting this up)!﻿

Definitely the highlight of the 2013 Proms season.﻿*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 6 in E minor - BBC Proms 2012 (Andrew Manze conductors)*

*First heard in 1948, the symphony's violence and dissonance came as a huge shock after the serenity of Symphony No 5.
BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra - Andrew Manze conductors at the Royal Albert Hall - London - BBC PROMS 2012.*

youtube comments

*Thanks very much for posting this. Hearing the second movement, by chance, when I was young, hooked me on VW for the rest of my life.

The significance of this piece is nothing less than the spiritual death of the West. The first movement is a discordant, fearful lamentation of a world where "the center cannot hold"; a brief, nostalgic lyrical remembrance of the old world appears towards the end, but is engulfed in the opening lamentation. The second is an obvious musical interpretation of firebombing; the third--the demoralization of the masses; the fourth--a spiritual desert. Total nihilism. This is what you are hearing.*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Vaughan Williams: Symphony No 4 in F minor - BBC Proms 2012 (Andrew Manze conductors)*

*The BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra and conductor Andrew Manze perform Vaughan Williams's Symphony No. 4 in F minor.*

youtube comments

*Possibly one of the greatest English symphonies ever penned! RVW usually gets lumped in with the English musical pastoralists, (which he excelled at) HOWEVER, he could also write music like this, or his equally brutal score for "Job - A Masque for Dancing." THanks for the share!﻿

My view is that he was much greater depth and range than many of his countrymen and a deal more sincerity.

My favorite Symphony. Period. I don't know why.*


----------

